# Copper separates the men from the boys!



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Thought you might like this professional copper job.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A hack is a hack no matter what material was used. Don't blame the material, blame the installer. Be it Pex,cpvc,copper or galvo.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks good from my house


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Protech said:


> A hack is a hack no matter what material was used. Don't blame the material, blame the installer. Be it Pex,cpvc,copper or galvo.


I wasn't blaming the material - the thread title and comment was to get attention.

Needless to say, we ripped it all out and started over.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You ripped it out?

Price with shipping to 62450 please. Thanks.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

What was wrong with it other than it looked like crap.....Did it work? looks like they used soft coppa and obviously they were very HIGH.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Are those pictures of pictures? If so, nice table.:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i like the 2 inch air chamber on the cold on the valve on the left.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

The Dr. wanted to update his bathroom. We put in two new valves with hand helds. He did away with the body sprays. Don't know how it worked before - I imagine not too well since he doesn't have a lot of water pressure.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Gotta love that soft copper. That plumber might have had an inner desire to use pex but didnt know how to release it.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Man, that was a mess. can you imagine some guy who put that in looked at it and was happy with it. :blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

He was prolly flat rate. Why waste your time making it straight,your getting paid the same and if you have an idiot H.O. or ones that not home. And knows he's so expensive that he will never be coming back anyway why waste his time........That way he can stop by and give a 250.00 estimate to replace a relief valve on a water heater so they can decline and collect the $60 trip fee. Sip on that!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe the hack thought less fittings better pressure looks like the work of one of these handyhacks at a trailer park I looked at today.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

reminds me of some guys round here that used to home run everything is soft copper. They'd solder in the shower valves and liquid nail them to a stud. 

I've cursed many of valve replacements cuz of them.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> He was prolly flat rate. Why waste your time making it straight,your getting paid the same and if you have an idiot H.O. or ones that not home. And knows he's so expensive that he will never be coming back anyway why waste his time........That way he can stop by and give a 250.00 estimate to replace a relief valve on a water heater so they can decline and collect the $60 trip fee. Sip on that!



Don't knock the flat rate system please

Thanks.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Thought you might like this professional copper job.


 as peter boyle would say HOLY CRAP!!!!!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

is them pictures before & after ?????:blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Don't knock the flat rate system please
> 
> Thanks.


 Does that also go for not knocking T&M? or is it a one way street? So no more knocking anything? or just knocking a business model?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The constant bickering needs to cease. I'm not going to name names or send pm's. Just stop. 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone. I'm off to give my Haiti powerpoint at a church in a neighboring town(They are considering sending a group). Then to the lake.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Does that also go for not knocking T&M? or is it a one way street? So no more knocking anything? or just knocking a business model?


I think you know what I mean, your smarter then that. :yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Cant see it from my house.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Gotta love that soft copper. That plumber might have had an inner desire to use pex but didnt know how to release it.


 

*lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:*


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow that was...................yea that was ummmmm pretty bad I feel bad for whoever employed the installer imagine your name being on that? gives me the willy's


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Just can't imagine stepping back , looking and saying , " OH YEAH ,,, THAT'S A FINE LOOKING JOB " ,,,, WTF ?????


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*copper*

the guy lost his tapemeasure and couldn't find a string.

Maybe it was the doctor who put it together:jester:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

HE forget his *folding ruler* at home that day, that's why it looks like it does, for every plumber needs one of those, right ILP?


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

he couldn't buy pex at the local ace, so soft copper just had to do for him I guess.


----------

